# questions about 240sx



## mike000 (Jul 22, 2011)

can you engine swap a rotary into a 240sx?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Now why would you want to do that? I assume you're talking about a Mazda rotary.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah i dont see any appeal to that at all. none. with an sr20 in its bay, the s13 chassis is almost 50/50. i bet a rotary would make that thing ass happy and not very stable with some power. oh, and it would sound like ass.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

you can if you want. but your wasting your time and money.


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

Anything is possible with a welder and a torch.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Where there's a will there's a way!" That said, the rotary was sometimes swapped into the older Datsun 510's, but not popular choice on the 240SX.


----------

